# Need a good graphic designer



## Nvision (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone I have a screen printing company that offers web design as well as graphic design for our clients. I also have my own clothing line and am looking for a GOOD graphic designer. I seem to have trouble finding one who doesnt take weeks for one design or actually emails back or creates what the client wants and not their own want. Anyone know a solid shirt designer?

Thanks


----------



## everlastingxxx (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi!

My name is Anthony Garcia. I work for myself as a Graphic Designer. Been in business for over 2 years with 15 years experience in design/production. I can design anything from books, logos, brochures to t-shirts, signs, ect. I can offer a quick turnaround time, professional quality and friendly service. Feel free to email me at anthony[USER=12396]@eve[/USER]rlasting-designs.com.

My website is www.everlasting-designs.com. I can provide you with samples of past jobs if you like. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## an3drew (Aug 8, 2011)

hi, i am a graphic designer from philippines. im working in a shirt factory. i can do designs. we can talk. my email : [email protected]


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello! I design things..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a proven track record in the areas mentioned. Have a look at a few samples at:
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/
Please let me know if you want to talk more!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Please take a second and zoom by my portfolio at www.art4tees.com and the understanding that I have 15+ years doing t-shirt art, art direction and management. I can create what you and your customer are thinking. There is no ME ego involved in my art as I am a graphic designer not an artist per se.. I design for you. I pride myself in delivering product that makes you smile and say YES that is what I was looking for.. I work full time at this in an office out of my home so I am accessible from early am to pm... office phone, cell phone and email.. Will do revisions if needed until we get tired of each other.. Best way to see if I am telling the truth is to try me.. exceptionally reasonable prices for exceptional work
David LaCrosse
dlac


----------



## kigo25 (Jul 10, 2011)

hi
i am interested.. please check out my portfolio.....


----------

